# [Request] On Screen Nav buttons for CM9 on VZW



## Adam Metzner (Jun 14, 2011)

This phone is better in every way next to my Galaxy Nexus, except for the stupid capacitive buttons. They are to sensitive and a very large area. Many times I have hit them unintentionally when trying to reach across its big screen. Im looking to do two things. 1. Get on screen nav buttons going. 2. Kill the capacitive buttons function. This way we can turn off the lights and you never even know they were there. Also could leave the middle button a home/recent or ,since there will be one on screen, we can make it something like camera or set-able to you're favorite app.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

While it's not yet an option for you, keep an eye out for AOKP to do these things. It already can give you the navbar but I don't believe it can disable the capacitive buttons yet (although I think that should be a pretty simple change to make happen).


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> While it's not yet an option for you, keep an eye out for AOKP to do these things. It already can give you the navbar but I don't believe it can disable the capacitive buttons yet (although I think that should be a pretty simple change to make happen).


 sooner then you would expect


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> sooner then you would expect


Ooh, can't wait! Second the OP w/on-screen buttons.


----------



## Adam Metzner (Jun 14, 2011)

I remember that being a setting to turn off the nav bar in AOKP and killing the light will be easy, I think that is a setting on there too. AOKP is by far my favorite ROM out there so this makes me want it on the GS3 even more! Making them not respond should be as easy as removing the key mapping from them. I think im going to have to make a back up and strat trying to get them to stop working just so im ready for AOKP. Ill report back with any head way. Any place i should start trying?


----------



## Adam Metzner (Jun 14, 2011)

OK now that we have AOKP and on screen nav buttons, I stared looking in this more. Turns out you can also go into settings on aokp and set custom back light levels. I did this and turned all the levels to 0 value on the button tow. And they turned off. Then I looked into the button mapping to make them not work if hit. Found them in sec_touch key.kl. I option them out with a # and reboot and they don't work as planed. Only problem is that the aokp setting must be based off of the key binding and they light back up. Any one have any ideas?


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Adam Metzner said:


> OK now that we have AOKP and on screen nav buttons, I stared looking in this more. Turns out you can also go into settings on aokp and set custom back light levels. I did this and turned all the levels to 0 value on the button tow. And they turned off. Then I looked into the button mapping to make them not work if hit. Found them in sec_touch key.kl. I option them out with a # and reboot and they don't work as planed. Only problem is that the aokp setting must be based off of the key binding and they light back up. Any one have any ideas?


Yep.

Get a Nexus and you don't have to worry about that kind of stuff








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Adam Metzner said:


> OK now that we have AOKP and on screen nav buttons, I stared looking in this more. Turns out you can also go into settings on aokp and set custom back light levels. I did this and turned all the levels to 0 value on the button tow. And they turned off. Then I looked into the button mapping to make them not work if hit. Found them in sec_touch key.kl. I option them out with a # and reboot and they don't work as planed. Only problem is that the aokp setting must be based off of the key binding and they light back up. Any one have any ideas?


I think you or somebody else is going to have to take a look at some source code to figure this one out. But what you did was exactly what I was thinking about as the solution with AOKP.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Yep.
> 
> Get a Nexus and you don't have to worry about that kind of stuff
> 
> ...


He had/has one, says that in OP

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

00negative said:


> He had/has one, says that in OP
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


then why do that to this phone? its pretty much just like having a nexus again...... i dont see why you would make this phone into something its not???

im not bashing you man... you just stated your reasons above, soo to each his own


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> then why do that to this phone? its pretty much just like having a nexus again...... i dont see why you would make this phone into something its not???
> 
> im not bashing you man... you just stated your reasons above, soo to each his own


I just pointed out he had that phone already. Any questions as to why should be directed at the OP but I imagine he wants AOSP rom but with the hardware upgrades that this phone offers, like the camera

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

00negative said:


> I just pointed out he had that phone already. Any questions as to why should be directed at the OP but I imagine he wants AOSP rom but with the hardware upgrades that this phone offers, like the camera
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Im not even sure why I quoted what you said... My post was towards the op... My bad lol

Sent from my htc_jewel using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

An onscreen zip isn't really plausible as it would have to be done each time the framework-res.apk is updated/changed which is usually every update. The more realistic approach to this is what aokp has accomplished which is the toggle and customizations. I'd assume cm10 would introduce at least some variant of this feature in the future.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

